# HELP!!! Vintage Columbia Bike Serial Number



## Thomas Doucette (Sep 20, 2017)

Hey everyone I've been restoring an old Columbia bike and I cant figure out what it is. I have the set his and hers bikes. the guys bike has a serial number on it P118989. For the Life of me I cant figure out the name of the bike or what year they are. Any help would be great. checked the Columbia pages and they didn't have any serial numbers starting with a P.


----------



## Thomas Doucette (Sep 20, 2017)

this is the bike in question


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2017)

About mid 70s. @MrColumbia  can probably shed some more light on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thomas Doucette (Sep 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> About mid 70s. @MrColumbia  can probably shed some more light on this one. V/r Shawn




Awesome thanks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 22, 2017)

The serial number charts published by Columbia stop at 1972 for some reason. In the last years prior to 1972 quite a few letters are skipped. That being said, from the many Columbia's I have seen I believe that P is 1973. It's not in alphabetical order but the badge style, decal designs and parts highly suggest it.  I have not seen any other letter on a Columbia from that era that is not on the charts and not long after 73, possibly 74 the head badge changed to the sticker type.


----------

